# Scallions / Green Onions HOW to prepare?



## scrambledeggs (Jul 7, 2007)

i dont get the green onion. I like them in principle but somehow I dont understand how to prepare them.

Do you prepare them like a leek, and cut off the dark green part? 

Because I thought the dark green end was the good part, and the stem area was bad. 

Confused?

Do you eat the dark green part (the leavy part) or not? I tried to but I found it sort of rubbery. Do you have to skin it? ???


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2007)

The whole thing, except for the roots, is edible.

You trim the roots off the white bulb and trim the tips off the green end just to get rid of the dried out ends.  Then you can slice, chop, or mince and use in many different ways.

They're great in salads or stir-frys.  They are milder than yellow onions.  They can be used to garnish a dish in place of chives.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 7, 2007)

Depends on the recipe, scrambled.  For eating, like crudites, I just clean them and cut off a bit of the root end and trim the green parts.  I like to eat them dipped in a bit of salt.

When using in recipes, I treat them the same way as far as trimming.  However, some of my recipes ask that they be chopped with some of the green parts.  Of course, I do as they say.

Sometimes I use them like shallots, just the white parts then, and chop them.

Occasionally, I will chop the green parts to use on top of baked potatoes, much like chives.  They are versatile and can be utilized many different ways.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 8, 2007)

In all sorts of dips with sour cream, mayo, or cream cheese, In potato pancake, and in many white sauces.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 8, 2007)

When I buy them its just for eating with sandwiches, I trim some of the dark green tops and bottom roots off and keep them in a cup w/water in the fridge.


----------



## 2belucile (Jul 8, 2007)

I just trim both ends, and use as sugested by Andy, Aunt Dot, Katie and Barb.I also prepare them like this to keep in the fridge, and use as condiment:Chopped green onions- white and green partchopped tomatoes - garlic- choppedSalt - pepper - To taste:  cumin or curry or oreganFry the onion first in just little of oil, add garlic, tomatoes, then add the other condiments, a little of broth (or water), let simmer some minutes until the tomato is cooked, and the sauce is as thick as you like.  Let cool, keep in the fridge in a glass container. You can add coriander leaves, well washed and dried and chopped fine.Use with scrambled eggs, potatoes, rice, cooked green beans, as seasonings for anything you like.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 8, 2007)

You may also try them chopped in scrambled eggs


----------

